# Your Thoughts and opinions please...



## KONI (Oct 31, 2016)

In terms of off season soccer...what are your thoughts and opinions on what might be more beneficial...futsal, private training, or spring league. I understand a lot of this depends on what is desired to specifically work on in terms of soccer skills but just broad and generally I was wondering what everyone thinks about all three in terms of what they can bring to overall skill development in the offseason...is there one that might be more recommended than the others based your experiences?


----------



## soccerobserver (Oct 31, 2016)

Depends on the age and goals...All three but I might add "rest" and "play" to the list also...


----------



## KONI (Oct 31, 2016)

I completely agree and understand about the age and goals...just looking for some thoughts based on the personal experiences of others....what people have found beneficial and maybe not so much as well....


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2016)

KONI said:


> In terms of off season soccer...what are your thoughts and opinions on what might be more beneficial...futsal, private training, or spring league. I understand a lot of this depends on what is desired to specifically work on in terms of soccer skills but just broad and generally I was wondering what everyone thinks about all three in terms of what they can bring to overall skill development in the offseason...is there one that might be more recommended than the others based your experiences?


My kids played indoor soccer pretty much year round, and mixed in other sports to make keeping fit feel like fun - swimming, skiing, tennis, basketball, road races, lacrosse - how did I survive all that?

If you are still serious about soccer when you get to 16 or so, it becomes a year-round thing anyway.


----------



## KONI (Oct 31, 2016)

Heard indoor like futsal really develops touch and quick thinking skills on the field ....


----------



## soccerobserver (Oct 31, 2016)

Koni, private training had the most tangible impact on my DD but then you have to find  an effective trainer. As in any classroom the value of the training is only as good as the teacher presenting the lesson and the kid's willingness to listen and learn. Also depending on their age they can get bored w individual training sessions.


----------



## soccerobserver (Oct 31, 2016)

KONI said:


> Heard indoor like futsal really develops touch and quick thinking skills on the field ....


Futsal and Spring leagues are all team based formats. Private lessons are individually tailored to your player's exact skill set and can specifically address the weaknesses and strengths of your player. My kids have done all three and all were helpful but the privates yielded specific tangible improvements.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Oct 31, 2016)

Games maketh the man.  The more games you play, the better you get.  I would say do the Spring League, if the competition is appropriate and the league is well run.  Otherwise, find scrimmages as often as possible.


----------



## KONI (Oct 31, 2016)

Daniel Miller said:


> Games maketh the man.  The more games you play, the better you get.  I would say do the Spring League, if the competition is appropriate and the league is well run.  Otherwise, find scrimmages as often as possible.


Do most clubs participate in spring leagues or is this something you just need to seek out yourself?


----------



## Daniel Miller (Oct 31, 2016)

KONI said:


> Do most clubs participate in spring leagues or is this something you just need to seek out yourself?


Maybe 25-30% of teams play in a Spring league.  Coast League has its own Spring League.  So does SCDSL.  Then there are various municipal and park leagues.


----------



## Bubbles (Oct 31, 2016)

Daniel Miller said:


> Games maketh the man.  The more games you play, the better you get.  I would say do the Spring League, if the competition is appropriate and the league is well run.  Otherwise, find scrimmages as often as possible.


KONI, many people feel that US kids play in too many games and don't spend enough time practicing. For example, this is the basis of the DA limiting the number of games that their teams play in. I know my own son's coach would prefer to practice on Saturday than play a game. Just consider the number of touches your kid will get in a private vs a game. Also, spring leagues aren't as popular which usually means farther driving distances than the fall league.

In general, I would focus on individual technical skills in free time, since most clubs neglect that in favor of team concepts that help the team win immediately. Depends on your kids coach though.

If you do decide to go for games, I'd recommend futsal, an outdoor short-sided league, or maybe one of the beach soccer tournaments.


----------



## CaliKlines (Oct 31, 2016)

Futsal, futsal, futsal....and stay out of the sand. It has no relevance to non-beach soccer, and can actually hurt soccer development. (However, it is a blast to stay in HB and have your DD play in the sand soccer tournament...I just wouldn't make a habit of it.)


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 31, 2016)

KONI said:


> In terms of off season soccer...what are your thoughts and opinions on what might be more beneficial...futsal, private training, or spring league. I understand a lot of this depends on what is desired to specifically work on in terms of soccer skills but just broad and generally I was wondering what everyone thinks about all three in terms of what they can bring to overall skill development in the offseason...is there one that might be more recommended than the others based your experiences?


Play futsal it addresses all your questions. It's a time where kids can just play to play. Free of any coaches or minimal coaching. Thus continuing the enjoyment the game brings. With a small playing area and 5v5 format allows for a high number of touches. Futsal itself encourages a player to utilize and relay more on skill. Thus furthering developing their footwork.


----------



## Bubbles (Oct 31, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> Futsal, futsal, futsal....and stay out of the sand. It has no relevance to non-beach soccer, and can actually hurt soccer development. (However, it is a blast to stay in HB and have your DD play in the sand soccer tournament...I just wouldn't make a habit of it.)


I've never heard that about beach soccer. Do you have any links that support that? What is the argument? I see it as a means for low-impact fitness training (I've seen medical studies supporting that), balance and touch (I've heard this in particular from Brazilian coaches) and more importantly to reduce the speed game and emphasize passing. 

I totally agree that futsal is more valuable though.


----------



## CaliKlines (Oct 31, 2016)

Bubbles said:


> I've never heard that about beach soccer. Do you have any links that support that? What is the argument? I see it as a means for low-impact fitness training (I've seen medical studies supporting that), balance and touch (I've heard this in particular from Brazilian coaches) and more importantly to reduce the speed game and emphasize passing.
> 
> I totally agree that futsal is more valuable though.


Bubs, it is strictly hearsay and one poor man's opinion...It sounded to me like Koni was looking for advice for offseason development of soccer skills. Sand soccer was great for endurance and low impact fitness, but the passing is not anything like passing on a pitch. And the players had a mixed reaction to playing back on grass the next day. I can only imagine that if sand soccer was played with any more frequency, the acclimatization back to the pitch would be even more difficult.


----------



## Bootizila (Nov 1, 2016)

All depends on age of player, level, and goals.  Futsal is great for early development.  
beach training is also great especially for pubescent players (PP)as it greatly adds strength.  FiFA11+ , or pep especially for PP's.  X training is also great, free play, etc.  Yes private coaching can be helpful, but nothing beats a great team coach/trainer.  Spring league in it of itself has limited value other than Just playing.  It all depends on age, players level (ability), and goals.  I do get the feeling that your DD is young and just starting his or her journey.  If so, Futsal!!! and FUN!!! And encourage you DD to tryout with various local teams.  Which can be an easy way to better asses the coaching and training you are getting.  A great coach and trainer will make your life alot easier especially in the "golden ages" 6-12.


----------



## Laced (Nov 1, 2016)

Spring league: the quality of competition is not consistent. It's a waste of time, but if your team plays, you can't opt out.

Futsal has all the benefits you mentioned, if and only if you play regularly.

Private training improves your game most directly, but it's hard to find an effective trainer on top of the cost. The best thing to do is to train your kids yourself. You just sorta have to know what you're doing.


----------

